# Rapid Shot + Manyshot



## Fajita McJones (Dec 6, 2010)

Can someone please demonstrate what rapid shot and manyshot look like together when using a full attack?  i know this is probably a really stupid and obvious thing, but I just can't wrap my head around it.  Thanks.


----------



## Bigkilla (Dec 6, 2010)

Fajita McJones said:


> Can someone please demonstrate what rapid shot and manyshot look like together when using a full attack?  i know this is probably a really stupid and obvious thing, but I just can't wrap my head around it.  Thanks.






OK. Lets assume a fighter with a 10 BAB. No str/dex or any other modifiers other than those feats you described.

Takes his full round attack. 

Takes his first shot at +8 since rapid shot decreases the hit by 2. This first shot is actually 2 arrows in 1. If the attack hits, both arrows hit. (This is the manyshot shot which would be his normal first attack)

Takes his second shot at a +3. (This is his normally second shot)

Takes his 3rd shot at ??? not sure if it is at +8 or +3 or -2. (This is the extra shot from rapid shot)











*Manyshot (Combat)*
You can fire multiple arrows at a single target.

Prerequisites: Dex 17, Point-Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, base attack bonus +6.

Benefit: When making a full-attack action with a bow, your first attack fires two arrows. If the attack hits, both arrows hit. Apply precision-based damage (such as sneak attack) and critical hit damage only once for this attack. Damage bonuses from using a composite bow with a high Strength bonus apply to each arrow, as do other damage bonuses, such as a ranger's favored enemy bonus. Damage reduction and resistances apply separately to each arrow.

*Rapid Shot (Combat)*
You can make an additional ranged attack.

Prerequisites: Dex 13, Point-Blank Shot.

Benefit: When making a full-attack action with a ranged weapon, you can fire one additional time this round. All of your attack rolls take a –2 penalty when using Rapid Shot.


----------



## frankthedm (Dec 6, 2010)

OK, so only ONE of the many shot arrows can sneak or crit, so lets say for the sake of argument that two different arrows had to be used...

Was there any indication [general rule, Paizo employee post, errata] whether the arrow that sneaks / crits is randomly assigned or is chosen by the shooter?


----------



## Bigkilla (Dec 6, 2010)

frankthedm said:


> OK, so only ONE of the many shot arrows can sneak or crit, so lets say for the sake of argument that two different arrows had to be used...
> 
> Was there any indication [general rule, Paizo employee post, errata] whether the arrow that sneaks / crits is randomly assigned or is chosen by the shooter?




It really would not matter as you basically would roll damage as 2d8 (longbow) +whatever the sneak or precision damage would be if both arrows hit. unless you are meaning shooting the 2 arrows at different targets.

So you just roll the normal damage for the both arrows and then apply the sneak damage once to the target.


----------



## concerro (Dec 6, 2010)

Bigkilla said:


> OK. Lets assume a fighter with a 10 BAB. No str/dex or any other modifiers other than those feats you described.
> 
> Takes his full round attack.
> 
> ...




It would be +8/+8/+3

The rapid shot works like TWF in the fact that it gives you an extra attack at your using your highest BAB, however the -2 applies to both the ordinary, and the extra attack.


----------



## ruemere (Dec 7, 2010)

concerro said:


> It would be +8/+8/+3
> 
> The rapid shot works like TWF in the fact that it gives you an extra attack at your using your highest BAB, however the -2 applies to both the ordinary, and the extra attack.




*Concerro is right.*

Links:
Rapid shot feat at Pathfinder PRD
Manyshot feat at Pathfinder PRD

Explanation:
1. Rapid shot and Manyshot can be used during the same turn.

2. Both feats can be used only during full attack action.

3. Rapid shot grants you one free attack (i.e. at your highest attack bonus). The price for using Rapid shot is -2 penalty to all attacks made during this turn.

4. Manyshot allows you to shoot two arrows with the first attack. It is still a single attack, it just allows to fire two arrows. Since this is a single attack, you roll to hit once, and if you score a critical threat, you get to confirm with a single roll. Calculate critical damage as if you had fired a single arrow.


So what happens if you use BOTH feats at the same time?

Let's say we have the following attacks: 
+10 (1d8+2) / +5 (1d8+2)

With Rapid shot only:
+8 (1d8+2) / +8 (1d8+2) / +3 (1d8+2)

With Manyshot only:
+10 (1d8+2 plus 1d8+2) / +5 (1d8+2)

With Rapid shot and Manyshot:
+8 (1d8+2 plus 1d8+2) / +8 (1d8+2) / +3 (1d8+2)

With Rapid shot and Manyshot AND 1d6 sneak damage:
+8 (1d8+2+1d6 plus 1d8+2) / +8 (1d8+2+1d6) / +3 (1d8+2+1d6)

As above, parts in square brackets can be multplied upon successful critical hit:
+8 (*[1d8+2]*+1d6 plus 1d8+2) / +8 (*[1d8+2]*+1d6) / +3 (*[1d8+2]*+1d6)

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## Tanaka666 (May 19, 2011)

The text in the Pathfinder page is wrong. Please refer to the oficial books.

Rapidshot and attacks from high BAB stack.

But manyshot doesn't even apply to the same thing. 'As a standard action' means that it doesn't apply to full attacks, which you need to use in order to apply rapid shot and your iterative attacks from BAB.

Manyshot essentially overrides the rule that you can only make one attack as a standard action, and it has it's own set of rules. Bad feat design all the way. 

Essentially, it comes down to either using rapid shot and your iteratives as a full attack or using manyshot as a standard action and doing something else with your move action that's now free. There's a greater manyshot feat out there somewhere that lets you apply precision damage to all of your attacks rather than just the first one, but I don't recall if it changes anything else.


----------



## frankthedm (May 19, 2011)

Tanaka, Pathfinder is a separate ruleset, based on d20, but its own system.

3.5 D&D / d20 Manyshot is wholly different from Pathfinder manyshot.


----------

